# Tired of quinsy... Please, help...



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't stand this ache in my throat any more. Can't eat, can't drink & it is even difficult to speak. I take some medicine but it doesn't relieve so much. Does someone know any good treatment? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Quinsy can be serious if it goes on long enough, so if your meds aren't working I would suggest you go back to your doctor asap!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I usually get pretty severe Tonsillitis once a year (though touch wood not this year). The Antibiotics have to be left to do their job eventually but I find the pain relief often needs to be demanded in a bit of a concoction to enable me to get by until then. I should say that I am not at all qualified to give medical advice and just talking from personal experience.

I used Paracetemol, Codeine and Ibuprofen all at once just to be able to swallow to be honest. Added to the other things it made me feel terribly squiffy though!

My recommendations - steer clear of fruit juice, acidic and painful. Omelette's are the easiest savoury to eat with some soft veg in it. And obviously Ice Cream (or sorbet even better), which cools the throat and always makes me feel better.

I feel very sorry for you, the thing is nobody else can see you looking particularly ill but the pain is unbearable sometimes, if you get to the stage of it seriously affecting your intake of fluids and food get yourself to the doctors quickly.

Get well soon!


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reccomendations! I'm practically healthy now. But still have to take meds for some days...


----------

